# D & Jo's Pythons Rack - reviews?



## dexterslab (Mar 15, 2010)

Severe apologies if this has been posted in the wrong section.

Has anybody used an 'D & Jo's Pythons' rack before? If so how do you rate them?

For £500 you can get a 10 level rack with two thermostats and back heating. For £50 or so extra it can be provided with belly heating.

To me this sounds like an absolute steal so the temptation is strong but I'd rather hear from someone with experience before laying down money for something that could be potentially sub-standard.


----------

